# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  De que modo entra o amoniaco no aquario ?

## João Magano



----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Já respondi a todas as questões colocadas aqui no post dos inquéritos. Julgo que o facto de haver mais ou menos votos entre as respostas não quer dizer que não estejam certas ou erradas. Gostaria sim de ver junto delas uma explicação plausível sobre o porquê da resposta, para que possamos estar sempre a aprender connosco e com os outros.

No que respeita às minhas respostas penso que ainda tenho muito para estudar.

----------


## Pedro Fernandes

E se nenhuma das respostas estiver completamente certa... a degradação da matéria orgânica por bactérias é a responsável pela introdução de amónia/amoniaco (a % entre elas é um factor do pH), assim nenhuma das respostas está certa, ja que várias das hipoteses apresentadas estão correctas, mas não são a unica forma da "entrada" da amónia/amoniaco no sistema.

----------


## André Nunes

URINA DOS PEIXES!!!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

ao por acaso os peixes urinam?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! (eu axo que nao)

----------

